# Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

						Im Jahr 2017 fand fast die Hälfte des gesamten deutschen Online-Handels über Amazon statt. Dies schließt sowohl Verkäufe von Amazon selbst ein, als auch Verkäufe anderer Händler über den Amazon Marketplace. Der Wachstum des Marketplace war dabei allerdings deutlich größer als der Wachstum von Amazons eigenem Umsatz.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*


----------



## Ocmaster (29. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

ja und müssen nicht mal steuern bei uns zahlen das is doch klasse.


----------



## sam10k (29. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

richtig. amazon bezahlt keine steuern in deutschland und vernichtet gleichzeitig sämtliche  klein und mittelbetriebe.
der deutsche steuerzahler subventioniert also amazon und erhält gleichzeitig auch noch eine arme an   arbeitslosen.

wie lange das noch gut geht bis es kracht.

welt.de

Grund für die Unstimmigkeiten ist eine internationale Steuerpraxis, die auf dem Prinzip der Quellenbesteuerung fußt. Einfacher: Gewinne sollen dort versteuert werden, wo sie erzeugt werden. Und das ist dort, wo die Wertschöpfung stattfindet. Bei Unternehmen der digitalen Ökonomie ist das im Grunde da, wo die Forschung und Entwicklung stattfindet. Und das ist bei den sogenannten GAFA-Konzernen – GAFA steht für Google, Apple, Facebook und Amazon – zu einem überwiegenden Teil in den USA. Darüber hinaus gibt es eine weitere Voraussetzung für eine Besteuerung: Um Gewinne eines Unternehmens besteuern zu können, muss das Unternehmen eine physische Präsenz, also eine Betriebsstätte, in dem Land haben, in dem der Fiskus zugreifen will.

Die großen Tech-Konzerne beherrschen das Spiel auf der Klaviatur dieser Regeln hervorragend. Sie haben sich Konstrukte geschaffen, bei denen ihre europäischen Niederlassungen für die Nutzung des geistigen Eigentums hohe Summen an eine Holding zahlen, die physisch gar nicht existiert, weil sie keine Mitarbeiter, Büros oder Geschäftsaktivitäten hat. Denn mehr als Vertriebsgesellschaften sind die europäischen Niederlassungen meist nicht. Diese Holdings müssen als nicht ansässige Unternehmen dort auch keine Steuern zahlen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Würde mich nicht überraschen wenn dieser Wert in diesem Jahr auf 50% ansteigt. Auf Amazon bestellen ist für viele eben der einfachste Weg, dank Prime kommen viele Produkte spätestens am übernächsten Tag und das Angebot umfasst eben so gut wie alles. 
Dazu noch Amazon Prime für nicht mal 100€ im Jahr inklusive Musik, Filmen, Serien, usw. Da hat es die Konkurrenz natürlich schon schwer. Wenn es nicht was spezielles ist, bestelle ich auch häufig über Amazon. Vieles kaufe ich aber auch grundsätzlich nicht über Amazon, etwa Hardware oder Werkzeug. Da sind andere Händler meist besser aufgestellt. 

Beim Thema Steuern ist natürlich die Politik gefragt. Aber da sehe ich in der näheren Zukunft keine Aussicht auf Verbesserung.


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Filme, Musik und ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten bestelle ich  häufig bei Amazon. Prime haben wir (noch) nicht.
Computerhardware kaufe ich nur im kleinen PC Geschäft um die Ecke. Auch wenn es teurer ist.
Kleidung etc kaufe ich meistens auch im lokalen Einzelhandel. Lebensmittel usw sowieso.


----------



## hanfi104 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Wenns um Musik geht, komme ich um Amazon einfach nicht herum. Manchmal ist auch Mediamarkt/Saturn/Müller oder kleine Stores wegen Youtubern dran aber zu 90% Amazon.
Oder jetzt Fahrradschläuche, einfacher gehts nicht


----------



## cryon1c (29. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Ich bestelle sehr viel auf Amazon, habe auch Prime und das wird noch ansteigen.

Erstmal: in der Gegend wo ich wohne, haben die Fachhändler schon vor 10 Jahren aufgehört, vernünftige Sachen auf Lager zu stellen - da brauchen die sich nicht wundern wenn die Kunden reingehen, leer rausgehen und auf dem Weg schon bei Amazon bestellen - weil NICHTS DA IST. In Chemnitz ist der letzte Musikfachhandel abgehauen, es gab in der ganzen 200.000-Einwohner Stadt kein verdammtes XLR Kabel zu kaufen. Wer sich so gegenüber seinen Kunden positioniert, darf gerne pleite gehen. 

Mein Fahrrad habe ich von einem Fachhändler bezogen, generell sind sehr große Dinge mit knapp 2m auf Amazon nicht unbedingt günstiger, wenns keine Glotze oder Kühlschrank ist. 
Aber alles andere kommt von Amazon und das zurecht. 
Es gibt aber Fachhändler denen es richtig gut geht - von den allseits bekannten Caseking, Mindfactory, Alternate etc. bis zu den Shops wie Thomann.de - kennen hier bei weitem nicht alle, wer aber halbwegs was mit Audio zu tun hat, kennt den Laden (Audio, nix HiFi!). Der Shop zeigt eindrucksvoll wie man genau so gut und schnell sein kann wie Amazon, genau so einen guten Service abliefert und wachsen kann. Weil das ein richtiger Fachhandel ist, der sich nicht in die Hose machen muss. Die Preise sind übrigens gleich mit den Amazon-Preisen (ausgenommen Sale), also geht das doch, können andere Shops sich mal ne Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## Rolk (29. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Also bei mir sind die Amazon Bestellungen rückläufig. Das liegt auch daran das andere Onlineshops dazu lernen.


----------



## iGameKudan (29. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Ich bin froh, zur anderen Hälfte zu hören. Auf PCs bezogen kaufe ich meist in Fachgeschäften hier in Berlin oder beim Caseking Store ein. Den ganzen Rest bekommt man auch in irgendwelchen Geschäften. 
Wenn ich was im Internet bestelle (was angesichts dessen, dass ich den Kram am liebsten sofort haben möchte, weitesgehend vermieden wird), dann definitiv NICHT bei Amazon.

Der Verein macht die ganze Konkurrenz und den Einzelhandel kaputt und zahlt gemessen am Umsatz praktisch keine Steuern, um wenigstens einen Ausgleich für den sinkenden Wohlstand Vieler zu leisten. Der Verein ist mittlerweile so groß, dass er spielend mit der Marktmacht die Politik und alle anderen direkt oder indirekt beteiligten Firmen maßgeblich beeinflussen und über deren Existenzen entscheiden kann. Der Verein ist so dermaßen mächtig, dass er auf Arbeitnehmerrechte scheißen kann. Die Preise (mal abgesehen von den Streaming-Diensten) sind nebenher schei*e und erfahrungsgemäß ist der Service bei anderen Händlern oder in lokalen Geschäften auch nicht schlecht. 

Alleine deren Chef ist so dermaßen reich, dass der die Schulden so einiger bettelarmer Länder komplett zahlen könnte. 
Nein... Dieses System Amazon kann ich einfach nicht gutheißen.


----------



## azkar (29. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Ganz unschuldig ist unser Einzelhandel nicht dass dieses "Monster" geschaffen wurde. Immer wieder glänzen lokale sogenannte Fachmärkte mit Inkompetenz, dürftiger Auswahl und unfairen Preisen. Warum soll ich zu Media Markt fahren wenn ich bei der Beratung teilweise nur den Kopf schütteln kann und dann doppelt so viel bezahlen müsste. Bestes Beispiel war als sich meine Frau ein Autoradio gekauft hat. Dieses wurde total günstig als Ausstellungsstück angepriesen. Bei Amazon hat es neu die Hälfte gekostet.


----------



## Elrank (29. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Ocmaster schrieb:


> ja und müssen nicht mal steuern bei uns zahlen das is doch klasse.


Wenn ich nicht müsste - würde ich auch keine zahlen 

Wieso sollte man denn nicht bei Amazon kaufen?
Fachberatung? Kann man vergessen - regelrecht lachhaft was einem da in die Arme läuft. Egal welcher Markt. Es gibt immer noch genug Sachen welche man nicht bei Amazon kaufen kann - sobald es spezifischer ist kostet Amazon nun mal bedeutend mehr oder hat es nicht - Werkzeug, Hardware etc... da gibts eben immer noch den gleichen Fachhandel wie vor 20 Jahren für, wird auch so bleiben.
Bei unserem Saturn hier fiel mir ua. auf dass diese tagaktuell ihre Preise auf Amazon anpassen bei Kameras etc - ganz interessant.. doch ich sehe nur eine Branche wo Amazon die Läden vernichtet, dass zurecht.

Bürofachhandel - Punkt.
Ist bei uns im Kreis inzwischen quasi tot, zurecht.
Wieso einen Drucker für fast 600€ dort kaufen wenn ich etwas gleichwertiges in allen Punkten unter 200€ bekomme bei Amazon? Produktsupport vom Fachhandel? Habe ich auch bei Amazon - gehts nicht, gibts in kürze einen neuen. Papier vom Händler vor Ort? Druckertoner? In jedem Belange besser.


----------



## Zsinj (29. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Wundert mich nicht.
Auch wenn der Amazon Shop eine ganze Latte an Mängeln (Suche - solala, Kategorisierung - Katastrophe, ...) aufweist, es funktioniert einfach. In den Warenkorb und bestellen. Dann wird es geliefert und das Geld abgebucht. Absolut stressfrei. 

Die kleinen Fachläden gibt es eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr. Die aktuellen Elektronikketten sind für Casual Hardware noch brauchbar, aber wenn es um "spezielles" geht unbrauchbar. Nicht zuletzt gibt man für Kleinteile in solchen Läden schon mal ein Vermögen aus. 

Aber inzwischen tun auch die Städte alles um den Kunden aus der Stadt raus zu halten. Dauerstau, Tempo 30 Blitzeralleen und Exorbitante Parkgebühren sind wirklich kein Anreiz in die Stadt zum Einkaufen zu kommen. Online ist das Einkaufen einfach stressfreier.


----------



## defPlaya (29. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht.
> Auch wenn der Amazon Shop eine ganze Latte an Mängeln (Suche - solala, Kategorisierung - Katastrophe, ...) aufweist, es funktioniert einfach. In den Warenkorb und bestellen. Dann wird es geliefert und das Geld abgebucht. Absolut stressfrei.
> 
> Die kleinen Fachläden gibt es eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr. Die aktuellen Elektronikketten sind für Casual Hardware noch brauchbar, aber wenn es um "spezielles" geht unbrauchbar. Nicht zuletzt gibt man für Kleinteile in solchen Läden schon mal ein Vermögen aus.
> ...



Bin da komplett deiner Meinung. Meine Frau wollte sich ein neues Handy kaufen. Der Verkäufer beim roten doppel M sagte uns, dass das Huawei P20 Lite ein „brutales“ Handy ist und eine „stabile“ Kamera hat, 4 GB RAM super wichtig ist und durch Andriod sie mehr Apps laden kann als bei Apple. Als meine Frau sagte, ich brauche nur Instagram und zwei, drei weitere Apps wollte er einen Fachmann holen. Warum 4GB RAM so wichtig sind konnte er mir auch nicht erklären. Es war schon ein „Erlebnis“.  Der Einzelhandel muss sich etwas einfallen lassen. Nur rumjammern, dass der böse Onlinehandel alles zerstört bringt hier nicht viel. Meinen Beamer, die Leinwand usw. kaufe ich hier vor Ort im Heimkinoraum. Ich konnte mir alles anschauen, hören, fühlen und später noch nett plaudern. Zwei Stunden war ich da und der liebe Herr hat sich alle Zeit genommen um mich super zu beraten. Dann bezahle ich gerne 300 Euro mehr als, wenn ich alles einzeln online gekauft hätte. 

Es geht alles. Der Einzelhandel muss sich was einfallen lassen.


----------



## pedi (29. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

der einzelhandel ist an seiner misere meist selber schuld.
vor einigen jahren einen kaffeeautomat bei MM gekauft.
nach 3 monaten defekt. also eingepackt, als autoloser mitbürger das ding irgendwie auf den roller geklemmt, 6 km gefahren.
danach 6 wochen gewartet. das kartonspiel wieder.
das ganze 3 mal, danach beim nächsten schaden-wertstoffhof.
dann bei amazon gekauft. nach 9 monaten ebenfalls defekt. zwei klicks, 3 tage später eine neue maschine.
die defekte verpackt, der postfrau mitgegeben.
viele reiten auf dem angeblich niedern lohn herum.
ein bisschen im IN nachlesen, dann sieht man, dass die lagerarbeiter 11.00-12.00€ verdienen.
ist weit über dem mindestlohn, den viele ihren mitarbeiern bezahlen.
manche solche meckerkasper bilden sich halt doch nur bei RTL und co.


----------



## cryon1c (29. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



defPlaya schrieb:


> Bin da komplett deiner Meinung. Meine Frau wollte sich ein neues Handy kaufen. Der Verkäufer beim roten doppel M sagte uns, dass das Huawei P20 Lite ein „brutales“ Handy ist und eine „stabile“ Kamera hat, 4 GB RAM super wichtig ist und durch Andriod sie mehr Apps laden kann als bei Apple. Als meine Frau sagte, ich brauche nur Instagram und zwei, drei weitere Apps wollte er einen Fachmann holen. Warum 4GB RAM so wichtig sind konnte er mir auch nicht erklären. Es war schon ein „Erlebnis“.  Der Einzelhandel muss sich etwas einfallen lassen. Nur rumjammern, dass der böse Onlinehandel alles zerstört bringt hier nicht viel. Meinen Beamer, die Leinwand usw. kaufe ich hier vor Ort im Heimkinoraum. Ich konnte mir alles anschauen, hören, fühlen und später noch nett plaudern. Zwei Stunden war ich da und der liebe Herr hat sich alle Zeit genommen um mich super zu beraten. Dann bezahle ich gerne 300 Euro mehr als, wenn ich alles einzeln online gekauft hätte.
> 
> Es geht alles. Der Einzelhandel muss sich was einfallen lassen.



Der Einzelhandel hat in so vielen Bereichen so massiv versagt, das man sich als Kunde selbst bei speziellen Waren lieber auf Internetforen, Google und co. verlässt und blind online kauft, wenns brennt - mehrfach (und zurücksenden). Der Preis ist nicht alles, aber massiv draufzahlen nur weil das Ding in der Stadt verkauft wird, aber die Verkäufer keine Ahnung haben, die Hälfte nicht auf Lager ist, man nichts wirklich durchtesten kann und die Bestellungen auch noch verbindlich sind? So einem Fachhandel wünsche ich auch den baldigen Untergang, die Verkäufer können dann gerne bei einem Discounter an der Kasse sitzen oder Regale einräumen, dafür sollte es reichen. 
Und viele Fachhändler sitzen halt an solchen Ecken wo die kein Schwein braucht. Der Chemnitzer Musikladen von dem ich hier erzählte, der hat seine Filiale aufgegeben und hat nur noch die Filiale 30km entfernt in der übelsten Pampa. 1x bin ich hingefahren für Kopfhörer, aber ehrlich - warum soll ich da Sprit und 1-2h verschwenden wenn ich das von dem Klo erledigen kann. 

Das ist halt das Problem, bei dem Fachhandel fehlt das Fachwissen und das entsprechende Sortiment, dazu sind die so lahm wenn es um neue Ware geht, da ist alles auf verbindliche Bestellung mit 2-5 Tagen, da nehm ich Amazon Prime Same Day Delivery und pfeife drauf.


----------



## Andrej (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Bei Amazon oder Online kauf ich nur die Dinge, die es im Laden nicht gibt. Das Einzige was ich in letzter Zeit bei Amazon gekauft habe waren gebrauchte PS3 und 4 Spiele.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Tja, warten wirs ab wie lange Amazon seine Masche noch so weiter fahren kann. Spätestens bei den Paketzustellern wirds in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft übel krachen. Die sind schon jetzt völlig überlastet und machen wills (verständlich) auch keiner mehr.

Ich kaufe bei Amazon ganz gern Blue Rays und Bücher. Das wars dann aber auch. 
Die in diesem Thread jetzt schon häufiger genannten Probleme ala "keine Auswahl mehr im Fachhandel" durfte ich neulich selbst erleben. Neues Fahrrad gekauft und noch einiges an Zubehör gewollt. Es war praktisch nichts vorrätig, selbst das Fahrrad selbst musste von einer anderen Filiale geholt werden. 

Nun ist die Frage: Ist das eine Folge vom Onlinehandel (einsparen Lagerhaltung) oder war das schon immer so und wir sind einfach ungeduldiger und fauler geworden? Bei Filmen und Büchern ists definitiv letzteres. Bestellen konnte man die schon immer, max. Laufzeit zwei Tage. Aber dann musste man eben noch zum Laden und das Zeugs abholen...


----------



## taks (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Nun ist die Frage: Ist das eine Folge vom Onlinehandel (einsparen Lagerhaltung) oder war das schon immer so und wir sind einfach ungeduldiger und fauler geworden? Bei Filmen und Büchern ists definitiv letzteres. Bestellen konnte man die schon immer, max. Laufzeit zwei Tage. Aber dann musste man eben noch zum Laden und das Zeugs abholen...



Als "kleiner Fachhändler" kannst du eben nicht alles auf Lager haben vorallem wenns um PC & Unterhaltungselektronik geht.
Wer will schon das Fernsehermodell vom letzten Jahr? Und sonst steht nur massenhaft Kapital im Lager herum und verstaubt.

Ich hab letzthin gemerkt als eine (online) Bestellung 2 Wochen gebraucht hat. Irgendwie sind wir einfach zu verwöhnt, dass das Zeug am nächsten Tag vor der Türe steht ^^

Der Fachhandel ist aber auch immer mehr am Aussterben. Letztes Jahr hat mein Elektonik-Fachhändler geschlossen.
Jetzt muss ich alle Widerstände, Relais etc. im Internet bestellen, da man es sonst nirgends mehr kaufen kann.


----------



## azkar (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Tja, warten wirs ab wie lange Amazon seine Masche noch so weiter fahren kann. Spätestens bei den Paketzustellern wirds in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft übel krachen. Die sind schon jetzt völlig überlastet und machen wills (verständlich) auch keiner mehr.
> 
> Ich kaufe bei Amazon ganz gern Blue Rays und Bücher. Das wars dann aber auch.
> Die in diesem Thread jetzt schon häufiger genannten Probleme ala "keine Auswahl mehr im Fachhandel" durfte ich neulich selbst erleben. Neues Fahrrad gekauft und noch einiges an Zubehör gewollt. Es war praktisch nichts vorrätig, selbst das Fahrrad selbst musste von einer anderen Filiale geholt werden.
> ...



Dazu hab ich noch n schönes Beispiel. Hab von meinem Bruder zum Geburtstag einen Gutschein für die örtliche Elektronik-Kette bekommen. Wollte mir dafür FF15 fürn PC kaufen. Zum Glück hab ich vorher angerufen. Es war weder lagernd noch bestellbar, warum auch immer... Oo . Amazon durfte sich mal wieder freuen.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



taks schrieb:


> Als "kleiner Fachhändler" kannst du eben nicht alles auf Lager haben vorallem wenns um PC & Unterhaltungselektronik geht.
> Wer will schon das Fernsehermodell vom letzten Jahr? Und sonst steht nur massenhaft Kapital im Lager herum und verstaubt.
> 
> Ich hab letzthin gemerkt als eine (online) Bestellung 2 Wochen gebraucht hat. Irgendwie sind wir einfach zu verwöhnt, dass das Zeug am nächsten Tag vor der Türe steht ^^
> ...


Ich unterstütze "mein" PC Geschäft seit fast 20 Jahren.  Auch wenn ich dort etwas mehr bezahlen muß. Dafür habe ich Vorort Service und kann ein bißchen beim Kaffee plaudern.
Klar das die nicht alles auf Lager haben, aber das ist nicht so schlimm. Kann von mir aus ein paar Tage dauern.
Wenn die Leute nur noch Online bestellen, weil sie alles möglichst billig haben wollen, gehen die kleinen Fachhändler kaputt. Das sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## Phobos001 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich bestelle sehr viel auf Amazon, habe auch Prime und das wird noch ansteigen.
> 
> Erstmal: in der Gegend wo ich wohne, haben die Fachhändler schon vor 10 Jahren aufgehört, vernünftige Sachen auf Lager zu stellen - da brauchen die sich nicht wundern wenn die Kunden reingehen, leer rausgehen und auf dem Weg schon bei Amazon bestellen - weil NICHTS DA IST. In Chemnitz ist der letzte Musikfachhandel abgehauen, es gab in der ganzen 200.000-Einwohner Stadt kein verdammtes XLR Kabel zu kaufen. Wer sich so gegenüber seinen Kunden positioniert, darf gerne pleite gehen.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch eine Auswirkung der hier angesprochenen Problematik.
Lagerhaltung ist teuer, und damit für die meisten Händler schlicht nicht mehr rentabel, gerade wenn man die Preise nicht zu sehr explodieren lassen möchte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Es ist doch niemand zu Amazon hingegangen und hat sie gefragt, ob sie Marktführer sein wollen. Diese Position haben sie sich erarbeitet. 

Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn die Mitbewerber am Markt nicht oder nicht ausreichend mit der Zeit gehen, gehen sie halt unter. So ist der Lauf der Dinge.

Und gerade dem Einzelhandel mit unmotivierten oder unwissenden Verkäufern weine ich da keine Träne nach. 

Alleine, wenn man manchmal die „Beratungsgespräche“ bei Media Markt/Saturn mitkriegt, da stellen sich einem die Nackenhaare auf.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Und noch ein Vorteil wenn man in einen kleinen PC Geschäft seine Hardware kauft... das meinte ich auch mit Vorort Service: geht mir z.B. mal die Grafikkarte kaputt (innerhalb der Garantiezeit), kriege ich sofort eine Ersatzkarte von meinem Händler. Woanders muß man die einschicken und wenn man keine Ersatzkarte zu Hause hat ist man gearscht.


----------



## Rolk (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Thema kleines PC Geschäfft: Hier im näheren Umkreis gibt es genau eines. Dort habe ich vor langer Zeit sogar schon einen Rechner bauen lassen. Mittlerweile haben sie sich aber wohl recht erfolgreich auf Geschäftskunden spezialisiert. Ein kleiner Hansel wie ich stört da eher und Ware  ab Lager gibt es auch keine. Die nächste einzige Option ist der Mediamarkt. Das einzige was man dort noch kaufen kann sind Datenträger. Grafikkarten, Netzteile, RAM etc. sind i.d.R. gar nicht mehr vorrätig (das war durchaus mal anderst) und wenn doch in unterirdischer Qualität zu überirdischen Preisen. Nein also in der Hinsicht ein Hoch auf Notebooksbiller.de, Mindfactory.de usw.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Tja jeder macht halt so seine Erfahrungen.


----------



## compisucher (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Amazon, mindfactory und Co. sind seeehr praktisch, weil günstig und schnelle Lieferung ohne selbst rumfahren zu müssen.
Gerade wie ich mit über 70km zum nächsten größeren E-Händler sehr praktisch.
Den Preis dafür zahlt man u. a. mit von LKWs verstopfte Straßen...
Allerdings schätze ich Shops wie notebooksbilliger sehr, weil man sich Dinge mit recht guter Beratung anschauen kann und den Service quittiere ich gerne und öfters auch mal mit einem Kauf, auch wenn der Artikel dann vielleicht 10 € günstiger in Netz zu haben wäre.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Zur Zeit hat Amazon mich nur als Kunde, da ich als Student ein Jahr lang Prime kostenlos testen kann. Dennoch bestelle ich meine Hardware weiterhin nicht bei Amazon, sondern bei Alternate, Caseking etc.
Wenn ich die Elektronik mal anfassen will, springe ich in den Bus und fahre zu Conrad (welcher leider etwas außerhalb von Kiel ansässig ist). Saturn und Mediamarkt gelten bei mir nur als Orte zum Angucken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*


Die Zahlen so alleine im Raum sind völlig nichtssagend und zum Teil missverständlich.
Da mich das Thema interessiert, suche ich mir die Zahlen mal schnell zusammen. 
Hat Amazon nun 53 Milliarden Umsatz oder 46% davon. Das  in missverständlich 
geschrieben,  vermutlich sind es also 24 Milliarden Umsatz in Deutschland.

Weiter überliest man schnell, dass sich der Gesamtumsatz nur auf das erste Quartal
bezieht, mit 51 Milliarden passen die Zahlen zum Gesamtjahr 2017, Der 178 Milliarden
betragen sollt:
•  Umsatz von Amazon in Deutschland und weltweit 2017 | Statistik

Die Zahlen haben aber nur im Vergleich mit dem gesamten Handelsvolumen Sinn, das
in Deutschland im Einzelhandel, dem Fahrzeugmarkt, Apotheken und Tankstellen bei
779 Milliarden liegt: 

_523 Milliarden Einzelhandel
186 Milliarden Fahrzeuge (neu und gebraucht)
22 Milliarden Tankstellen
48 Milliarde Apotheken_
Umsatz im Einzelhandel in Deutschland bis 2018 | Statistik

So liest sich das schon ganz anders. Denn Amazon hat gerade mal 3% des gesamten 
deutschen Handelsvolumens. Weiter fehlen die Zahlen, ob Amazon immer schon um 
die 50% des Onlinehandels lag, oder ob es relativ rasant wächst und andere online 
Händler wie das Beispiel Quelle zeigt, verdrängt. Wie man hier sieht, steigt der Anteil
in den letzten Jahren aber nur noch wenig. Die großen Sprünge gab es 2008-2013
Amazon - Marktanteil am gesamten Online-Handelsumsatz in Deutschland | Zeitreihe | Handelsdaten.de | Statistik-Portal zum Handel

Und ganz zum Schluss wäre es wichtig, nach Produktgruppen zu differenzieren und
eine Altersanalyse zu machen. Ich ahne, das es vor allem bestimmte Produkte wie
Musik, Bücher, Bekleidung, Elektronik etc. sind, die den überwiegenden Anteil des
Umsatz ausmachen. 

In der Summe sehe ich das ganze sehr gespalten. ich persönlich verachte Amazon wegen
seiner Marktmacht und auch, weil es im Falle von Betrug auf ihrem Marktplatz als reiner
Vermittler keine Garantie übernimmt. Desweiteren missfällt mir der Onlinehandel insgesamt,
da bestimmte Fachhändler langsam aussterben werden. Conrad in Braunschweig machte
gerade zu, Mediamarkt und Saturn hier in Hannover sind schwer angeschlagen. Und denke
ich dann an die vielen kleinen Fotoläden etc. Dann graut es mir.

Wenn ich bestimmte junge Menschen sehe, deren Onlineanteil am eigenen Warenkorb die
50% übersteigt, dann sehen wir mit dem Onlinehandel gerade erst den Beginn. Ich kaufe 
selber gerne das online, was es im Fachhandel hier nicht gibt. Ich bekomme keine Fractal
Lüfter bei Conrad, dann muss es eben online bestellt werden, als einfaches Beispiel. Der 
Onlineanteil deckt sich bei mir aber ungefähr mit dem Gesamtvolumen. So 3-5% meiner
Jahreseinkäufe tätige ich online, grob gefühlt.

Es fehlt dabei aber jede soziale Interaktion. Wenn ich jüngere Kollegen sehe, die sich damit
brüsken, fast 100% der Waren online zu kaufen und selbst Lebensmittel komplett bestellen,
denn fehlt ein wesentlicher Teil des Menschseins, das reden, handeln, etc. Ob das eine gute
Entwicklung ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Aufhalten kann man es nicht.

Apropos, warum bezahlt Amazon keine Steuern? Die Umsatzsteuer wird doch auch hier
fällig und sollte den größten Anteil stellen. Amazon hat einen Gesamtgewinn von 1,6 
Milliarden gemacht, davon würden ca. 30% versteuert werden müssen, das sind 530
Millionen. Die Umsatzsteuer beträgt mit einem Satz von 19% satte 4,5 Milliarden und
die wird in Deutschland abgeführt, hoffe ich zumindest. muss ich nochmal recherchieren
•  Amazon - Gewinn weltweit 2018 | Statistik

Mit dieser Datenbasis kann man glaube ich etwas besser argumentieren. Das hat mich jetzt
15 min. meiner Zeit gekostet, liebe Redakteure und hätte dem Artikel ein ganz anderes
Gewicht gegeben. Aber gut, Artikel sollen ja auch zum Nachdenken und selber recherchieren
anregen.


----------



## azzih (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Seh ich nicht so.  Du vermischst allgemeine Daten vom deutschen Handelsvolumen mit dem Ergebnis eines Onlinehändlers. Ist als würde man Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen.

Sinnvoller ist es hier nur die Online Versandhändler zu vergleichen und wenn du die Umsatzstatistik von 2016 zugrunde legst: Top 100 umsatzstarkste Onlineshops in Deutschland - EHI Retail Institute
Dann hat Amazon fast 4x so viel Umsatz erwirtschaftet wie der zweit größte Onlinehändler (Otto).

-----------------------------
Generell kaufe ich nicht mehr viel bei Amazon. Mein Prime Students ist nach Ewigkeiten mal ausgelaufen und man merkt halt mittlerweile stark wie sehr Amazon einen dazu drängen will das Prime Abo abzuschließen. Normale Sendungen ohne Prime brauchen trotz lagernd mittlerweile fast eine Woche. Denke hier wird ganz bewusst verzögert, kenne sonst keinen Onlineshop der so lahmarschig liefert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



azzih schrieb:


> Seh ich nicht so.  Du vermischst allgemeine Daten vom deutschen Handelsvolumen mit dem Ergebnis eines Onlinehändlers. Ist als würde man Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen..


Das Handelvolumen gibt ein Gefühl, was umgesetzt wird. Das wird nicht großartig mehr oder weniger, es ist bedingt durch Gehälter und was überbleibt nach bestimmten Fixkosten. Es ist also ein reiner Verdrängungsmarkt. Prinzipiell kann alles Online gehandelt werden, auch wenn sich z.B. Apotheken per Gesetz haben schützen lassen, so sind die Umsätze mit Ergänzungsmitteln erheblich. Autos, Lebensmittel, Möbel, alles das, was heute noch klassisch im Laden gekauft wird, ist Online handelbar. Darum sehe ich mit akteull 3% noch nicht so die Gefahr, im Gesamten.

Außerdem wächst der gesamte Onlinemarkt, Amazon verdrängt also keine anderen Onlinehändler, sondern alle Onlinehändler verdrängen Fachgeschäfte und das mag ich nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Als Prime Kunde und Kleinstadtbewohner bestelle ich auch recht viel bei Amazon.
Ich zahle keine Versandkosten und für größere Läden müsste ich jedes mal 15-20km fahren.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Rolk schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind die Amazon Bestellungen rückläufig. Das liegt auch daran das andere Onlineshops dazu lernen.


Ist bei mir auch so. Lieber zahle ich woanders mehr, als dieses Unternehmen unnötig zu unterstützen. Dennoch gibt es digitale Services von Amazon, die ich ansprechend finde. Dazu gehört unter anderem Amazon Music. Da zahle ich wirklich gerne 8€ im Monat.


----------



## cryon1c (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Phobos001 schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine Auswirkung der hier angesprochenen Problematik.
> Lagerhaltung ist teuer, und damit für die meisten Händler schlicht nicht mehr rentabel, gerade wenn man die Preise nicht zu sehr explodieren lassen möchte.



Das ist nicht die Auswirkung, das ist die Ursache. 
Wenn ich Samstag Abend im Club auflegen muss und mir ein Kabel oder eine Nadel kaputtgeht, dann ist mir das EGAL was es kostet, ich gehe hin und kaufe es mir in der Stadt. Gibt es das ganze nicht auf Lager, sehen die mich in dem Laden NIE WIEDER, egal wie geil die sonst sein mögen, egal wie hammergeil die Preise ausfallen. 
Ich lasse mir den Service gerne was kosten, der muss aber auch stimmen. Bei Sachen wie "Haben wir nicht auf Lager!" und "Müssen wir bestellen" ziehe ich demonstrativ mein Smartphone und bestelle bei Amazon noch bevor der Verkäufer meckern kann. So als eine Art virtuelle "Backpfeife" für schlechten Service und mangelhaftes Angebot/bescheidenen Lagerbestand. 

Hier mal ein Beispiel aus dem Alltag bei mir, schon paar Jahre her (2014 rum) - ich habe mir ein Novation Launchpad bestellt, noch das erste Modell mit der Neoprentasche dazu. Bei Thomann.
Ergebniss: Tasche nicht auf Lager, braucht 2 Tage, wir senden das Launchpad schon mal zu und die Tasche kommt im zweiten Paket später. Alles kostenlos. Keinen Cent für den Versand, obwohl der doppelt durchgeführt wurde.

Also, nenn mir nen guten Grund warum ich den Rotz hier in der Stadt 3-5 Tage später im Laden abholen soll, wenn ich das in 2 Tagen daheim habe, günstiger, schneller und mit besserem Service? Nur wegen der Beratung vor Ort? Oh wait die existiert ja nicht weil der Verkäufer die Ware nur auf Bildchen im Internet gesehen hat, weil sie bei dem im Laden NICHT VORKOMMT! Geile Beratung wenn man die Hardware nicht kennt und sie nicht da hat, da ist der net schlauer als der Onlineshop. 

Das hat sich der Einzelhandel hier selbst verdient, gerade der Fachhandel macht immer weiter so. Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn die Ware nicht da ist, aber dann beschafft mir die über Nacht wie alle anderen auch!


----------



## Elrank (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Indem ich mit absicht woanders mehr bezahle nur um nicht bei Amazon zu kaufen unterstütze ich eigentlich nur einen - die Leute welche so klug sind darauf zu bauen dass immer blöd genug ist bei ihnen zu kaufen, auch wenn es teuer ist.

Wenn ich das mit der Lagerhaltung höre - nein sie ist nicht teuer, Lagerhallen und Flächen kosten nicht so viel wie manche es meinen.. doch man kann natürlich auch Amazon als Lager benutzen.
Kenne einen Bürofachhandel hier der zwar 3 Stockwerke ein Gebäude hat so groß wie andere Firmen ihre Zentrale - aber da nur ausstellt. Alles was er ausstellt kauft er bei Amazon, schlägt ordentlich drauf und verkauft es dann weiter - mal ehrlich, das ist doch kein normales Geschäftsmodell..
Den lokalen Einzelhandel bzgl. seiner Fachberatung erhalten zu wollen ist so relevant wie täglich RTL "GZSZ" zu sehen und es für tatsächliche Realität zu halten. Tut mir leid wenn irgendwelche vielleicht kompetenten Verkäufer das lesen - aber es ist eben so, ist der Ruf erst ruiniert.


----------



## Gizfreak (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



cryon1c schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Das hat sich der Einzelhandel hier selbst verdient, gerade der Fachhandel macht immer weiter so. Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn die Ware nicht da ist, aber dann beschafft mir die über Nacht wie alle anderen auch!



Der Einzelhandel ist einfach selbst Schuld, viel zu teuer und keinerlei Beratung und eine schlechte Auswahl. Ich wollte mich beim Shop ums Eck wegen einem neuen 4k Monitor umsehen, als ich keinen gefunden habe musste ich einen Mitarbeiter fragen welcher mir versichert hat dass der ausgestellte 1080p 0815-LCD "doch eh 4k kann". Ja danke, da bestelle ich lieber bei Amazon, zahle weniger, habe das Produkt zwei Tage später und kann es einfach zurückschicken falls es mir doch nicht gefällt. Ich würde mir ja wirklich ein richtiges Computerfachgeschäft wie Caseking in der Nähe haben, da würde ich auch gerne etwas mehr bezahlen aber bei uns ist schon MM die beste Option.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Elrank schrieb:


> Indem ich mit absicht woanders mehr bezahle nur um nicht bei Amazon zu kaufen unterstütze ich eigentlich nur einen - die Leute welche so klug sind darauf zu bauen dass immer blöd genug ist bei ihnen zu kaufen, auch wenn es teuer ist..


Ein Produkt ist mehr als der Preis. Z.B. mein Bäcker vor der Tür. den will ich nicht missen. Da zahle ich gerne das doppelte für die Gwissheit, gutes Brot zu bekommen und das jederzeit wenn ich möchte. Jeder Cent in backwaren wird bei ihm umgesetzt. Jeder von uns hat Produkte, da wird ein Präsenzlager immer besser sein, als alles per Versand zu bestellen. Wie oft kauft masn Waren unter 10,-€? Entweder plant man und kauft auf eigenen Vorrat, oder man hat ständig hohe Versandkosten und Wartezeiten. Der Conrad vor der Tür ist Gold wert und der ist mir auch 20% höhere Preise wert.

Das Geld bekommen Angestellte in der Stadt. Das hilft hier. Mir hilft es nicht, wenn Jeff eine weitere Milliarde scheffelt. Ich kaufe nicht einmal bei Aldi, weil die Art und Weise, wie kleine Zulieferer ausgeprest werden für mich unerträglich ist. Dazu sind die Arbeitsbedinungungen katastrophal. Wobei leider auch Firmen wie Conrad in den letzten jahren kein Ruhmesblatt an Mitarbeiterfreundlichkeit waren, dazu ist der Druck zu groß. Von daher stehen die großen Umwälzungen erst noch bevor. Wie gesagt, bisher sind es 3% des Gesamtvolumens, die online gehandelt. Ich denke, dass wird in 10 Jahren 50% vom Handel sein. Da gehen Firmen die Medimarkt pleite, ganz schnell.


----------



## azkar (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein Produkt ist mehr als der Preis. Z.B. mein Bäcker vor der Tür. den will ich nicht missen. Da zahle ich gerne das doppelte für die Gwissheit, gutes Brot zu bekommen und das jederzeit wenn ich möchte. Jeder Cent in backwaren wird bei ihm umgesetzt. Jeder von uns hat Produkte, da wird ein Präsenzlager immer besser sein, als alles per Versand zu bestellen. Wie oft kauft masn Waren unter 10,-€? Entweder plant man und kauft auf eigenen Vorrat, oder man hat ständig hohe Versandkosten und Wartezeiten. Der Conrad vor der Tür ist Gold wert und der ist mir auch 20% höhere Preise wert.
> 
> Das Geld bekommen Angestellte in der Stadt. Das hilft hier. Mir hilft es nicht, wenn Jeff eine weitere Milliarde scheffelt. Ich kaufe nicht einmal bei Aldi, weil die Art und Weise, wie kleine Zulieferer ausgeprest werden für mich unerträglich ist. Dazu sind die Arbeitsbedinungungen katastrophal. Wobei leider auch Firmen wie Conrad in den letzten jahren kein Ruhmesblatt an Mitarbeiterfreundlichkeit waren, dazu ist der Druck zu groß. Von daher stehen die großen Umwälzungen erst noch bevor. Wie gesagt, bisher sind es 3% des Gesamtvolumens, die online gehandelt. Ich denke, dass wird in 10 Jahren 50% vom Handel sein. Da gehen Firmen die Medimarkt pleite, ganz schnell.



Sorry aber der Bäcker macht ja auch was er soll. Alle Bäcker bei uns im Umkreis können sogar die Zutatenlisten runterbeten. Dann les ich das ein Paar Kommentare weiter oben wo ein Verkäufer das Prinzip von HD und UHD nicht verstanden hat. Ganz besonders bei Elektrofachmärkten, Baumärkten usw wirst du hier im Forum unzählige Beispiele für schlechte Beratung finden.


----------



## cryon1c (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein Produkt ist mehr als der Preis. Z.B. mein Bäcker vor der Tür. den will ich nicht missen. Da zahle ich gerne das doppelte für die Gwissheit, gutes Brot zu bekommen und das jederzeit wenn ich möchte. Jeder Cent in backwaren wird bei ihm umgesetzt. Jeder von uns hat Produkte, da wird ein Präsenzlager immer besser sein, als alles per Versand zu bestellen. Wie oft kauft masn Waren unter 10,-€? Entweder plant man und kauft auf eigenen Vorrat, oder man hat ständig hohe Versandkosten und Wartezeiten. Der Conrad vor der Tür ist Gold wert und der ist mir auch 20% höhere Preise wert.
> 
> Das Geld bekommen Angestellte in der Stadt. Das hilft hier. Mir hilft es nicht, wenn Jeff eine weitere Milliarde scheffelt. Ich kaufe nicht einmal bei Aldi, weil die Art und Weise, wie kleine Zulieferer ausgeprest werden für mich unerträglich ist. Dazu sind die Arbeitsbedinungungen katastrophal. Wobei leider auch Firmen wie Conrad in den letzten jahren kein Ruhmesblatt an Mitarbeiterfreundlichkeit waren, dazu ist der Druck zu groß. Von daher stehen die großen Umwälzungen erst noch bevor. Wie gesagt, bisher sind es 3% des Gesamtvolumens, die online gehandelt. Ich denke, dass wird in 10 Jahren 50% vom Handel sein. Da gehen Firmen die Medimarkt pleite, ganz schnell.



Gerade MM, Saturn & co nicht. 
Warum?
Weil diese den Sprung in den Onlinehandel geschafft haben, ihre Preise gut aussehen und die Kollegen dort mittlerweile auch nicht so blöd sind (hier zumindest).
Das was krachen geht, sind die altmodischen Fachhändler die nix bieten dafür aber bezahlt werden wollen wie die Superstars. 

Zum Thema MediaMarkt - ich war bei der Dreamhack, im Dreamstore von denen, das war der EINZIGE Ort in Deuschland der Grafikkarten für MSRP verkauft hat. Glaub mir, die gehen nicht unter, so blöd ist die Chefetage da nicht. Träge - ja. Etwas altmodisch - ja. Blöd - sicher nicht! Und die sind zwar lahm, schaffen es aber doch mitzumischen und so lange das klappt, geht es denen gut. Wenn nicht, suchen die sich schon junges Frischfleisch was genug Ahnung hat von der aktuellen Marktlage um wieder aktuell zu sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



cryon1c schrieb:


> ....Zum Thema MediaMarkt ...


Früher war der Laden immer proppen voll, es gab immer 3-6 geöffnete Kassen mit Schlangen.
Heute bin ich immer alleine an der Kasse, wenn ich alle vier Wochen mal wieder eine Kleinigkeit
kaufe. Sie mögen hier und da Sonderangebote haben, die Grundpreise, z.B. brauchte ich gerade
ganz schnell eine externe Festplatte, sind unverfroren hoch. Meine subjektive Einschätzung



azkar schrieb:


> .....Dann les ich das ein Paar Kommentare weiter oben wo ein Verkäufer das Prinzip von HD und UHD nicht verstanden hat.....


Ich bin groß geworden mit wirklich gutem Service. Technische Geschäfte wie Lünemann in Göttingen
oder Brinkmann hier in Hannover hatten früher noch sehr guten Service. Aber das ist alles weg, heute
wird Verkäufern der Mindestlohn bezahlt und entsprechende Leistung bekommt man. Die Schleife 
rotiert schon lange und der Onlinehandel wird weite Bereiche des deutschen Handels übernehmen.

Was das bringen wird, werden wir sehen. Auf jedemfall erstmal Veränderungen


----------



## azzih (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Elrank schrieb:


> Indem ich mit absicht woanders mehr bezahle nur um nicht bei Amazon zu kaufen unterstütze ich eigentlich nur einen - die Leute welche so klug sind darauf zu bauen dass immer blöd genug ist bei ihnen zu kaufen, auch wenn es teuer ist.
> 
> Wenn ich das mit der Lagerhaltung höre - nein sie ist nicht teuer, Lagerhallen und Flächen kosten nicht so viel wie manche es meinen.. doch man kann natürlich auch Amazon als Lager benutzen.
> Kenne einen Bürofachhandel hier der zwar 3 Stockwerke ein Gebäude hat so groß wie andere Firmen ihre Zentrale - aber da nur ausstellt. Alles was er ausstellt kauft er bei Amazon, schlägt ordentlich drauf und verkauft es dann weiter - mal ehrlich, das ist doch kein normales Geschäftsmodell..
> Den lokalen Einzelhandel bzgl. seiner Fachberatung erhalten zu wollen ist so relevant wie täglich RTL "GZSZ" zu sehen und es für tatsächliche Realität zu halten. Tut mir leid wenn irgendwelche vielleicht kompetenten Verkäufer das lesen - aber es ist eben so, ist der Ruf erst ruiniert.



Natürlich sind andere Händler oft teurer als Amazon. Einfach aus dem Grund das sie nicht quer subventionieren können (ja Amazon tut das bei verdammt vielen Produkten), das sie vernünftige Löhne zahlen und nicht wie Amazon den Luxus haben ihre riesigen Lager irgendwo weit ab vom Schuss hinzustellen (mittlerweile ja auch oft direkt in Polen), wo die Miet- und Lohnkosten eben deutlich geringer sind.

Und die Story mit deinem Bürotypen der bei Amazon angeblich einkauft. Sorry erscheint mir nicht plausibel. Warum sollte man als Händler direkt bei Amazon kaufen? Viel zu teuer, dafür gibts Distributoren bei denen das erheblich weniger kostet.


----------



## sfc (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Amazon ist halt praktisch und bietet einen tollen Service. Hatte mir beispielsweise zum Jahreswechsel einen Fernseher im Angebot gekauft. Eine Ecke war nicht besonders gut ausgeleuchtet, was mir erst nach ein paar Tagen aufgefallen ist. Und wie das dann so ist, kann man fortan nicht mehr weggucken. Beim genaueren Hinsehen ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass das Gehäuse an der Stelle leicht eingedrückt war. Konnte ich problemlos zurückgeben und da es sich um Sperrgut handelte, wurde es kostenlos abgeholt. Besser geht es gar nicht. Ein lokaler Händler hätte den vermutlich gar nicht zurückgenommen mit der Begründung, dass es sich ähnlich einem Pixelfehler um eine winzige Schwankung im Produktionsprozess handelt. Auch Bücher, die leicht eingedrückt waren, habe ich mühelos zurückgeben können, da ich so was nicht verschenke oder ins Regal stelle. Im Buchandel steht so was und noch viel Schlimmeres hingegen noch in den Verkaufsregalen. Das sind übrigens die, die am meisten am Buch verdienen. Während der Autor am gedruckten Buch nur fünf bis zehn Prozent verdient, kassieren die 40. Wobei ich Bücher tatsächlich noch viel im Laden kaufe, anderes aber gar nicht mehr.

Was leider noch dazu kommt: Viele Händler sind Minderleister. Die stellen sich im Prinzip nur hin, um ein hochkomplexes Erzeugnis, an dessen Entstehung sie keinerlei Anteil hatten, weiterzureichen. Warum soll ich dafür noch übermäßig Geld ausgeben? Die nehmen dafür teilweise Margen von über 50 Prozent, nur weil sie ein Produkt abfangen und eine Hilfskraft das abschließend über den Scanner zerrt. Wenn man mit diesem Geld wenigsten noch einen oprdentlichen Service und eine Beratung bekäme ... aber das ist vielfach nicht mehr der Fall. Selbst in "Fach"geschäften haben die Leute gar keine Ahnung oder lügen dreist. Bei vielen Produkten bedarf es auch keinerlei Services, Spiele und Filme etwa. Das kann ich mir auch gleich digital holen.  

Auch Kleidungsgeschäfte wollen mich nicht als Kunden. Ich bin knapp über zwei Meter und mache Kraftsport. Nicht so, dass ich wie ein junger Arnold aussehen würde, aber offenbar schon zu viel, um von Bekleidungsgeschäften berücksichtigt zu werden. Mittlerweile gibt es in jedem Laden Abteilungen für "Kräftige", "Starke", "Größere", was aber nur Euphemismen für Superfette sind. Wenn man ein bisschen größer ist, aber nicht in Zelten für die Vollfressfraktion rumlaufen will, hat man ein Problem. Nicht so bei Amazon. Passt zwar auch nicht immer alles, aber das schickt man eben zurück. Einen Hermesshop dafür habe ich um die Ecke. Bei Schuhen das Gleiche. Vor zehn Jahren konnte ich noch normal ins Schuh- oder Sportgeschäft gehen und fand da immer adäquate Treter in 48. Heute nur weiße Turnschuhe und auf Nachfrage wird man auf deren Online-Angebot verweisen.

Dass die Leute bei Amazon wenig verdienen würden, ist ein Lügenkonstrukt linker Gewerkschaftsfunktionäre, weil man auf dem bösen Amerikaner gut eindreschen kann. So läst sich prima von anderen Verfehlungen ablenken. Für ungelernete Kräfte ist das aber gutes Geld, zudem auch eine Chance. Ich habe um die Ecke zwei Standorte von denen, die mir bekannten Angestellten scheinen zufrieden. Bekommen im Lager 11 Euro die Stunde plus Nachtzuschläge und Zusatzrente, da kann man als Ungelernter nun wirklich nicht meckern. Die Angestellten der Paketdienste werden teilweise verarscht, das stimmt. Das werden aber auch die Leute, die den stationären Handel als Scheinselbsständige und Co beliefern.

Was bei den Innenstädten noch dazu kommt: Wenn man die nicht um die Ecke hat oder wenn man was Sperriges kauft, benötigt man ein Auto oder muss ein öffentliches Verkersmittel nutzen. (übrigens ohne am Ende zu wissen, ob man das begehrte Produkt überhaupt bekommt.) Bahntickets sind aber teurer als Versandkosten und man vergeudet durch Umstiege und feste Abfahrtszeiten Zeit.  Auch Parken ist reichlich unattraktiv. Außerdem läuft mir zum Beispiel in Dortmund, vor allem im Bahnhofsbereich, inzwischen viel zu viel Gesindel herum. Die letzten Jahre hat sich das leider noch einmal dramatisch verschlimmert.


----------



## sdgfredg (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Nur 50%? Kaufe fast nur noch da ein und das wird sich auch nicht ändern. Prime ist Klasse sehr viele Extras, Versäumter Versand? Eine Email und du bekommst Geld oder Kostenlos Prime für nen Monat Extra. Excellent.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



sfc schrieb:


> Dass die Leute bei Amazon wenig verdienen würden, ist ein Lügenkonstrukt linker Gewerkschaftsfunktionäre, weil man auf dem bösen Amerikaner gut eindreschen kann. So läst sich prima von anderen Verfehlungen ablenken.


Ich glaube nicht das es nur Lügengeschichten sind.



> Für ungelernete Kräfte ist das aber gutes Geld, zudem auch eine Chance. Ich habe um die Ecke zwei Standorte von denen, die mir bekannten Angestellten scheinen zufrieden. Bekommen im Lager 11 Euro die Stunde plus Nachtzuschläge und Zusatzrente, da kann man als Ungelernter nun wirklich nicht meckern.


Was sind schon 11 Euro? Immer noch viel zu wenig.  Man müßte, wenn man 45 Jahre in die Rente  einzahlt, 12,50 € bekommen, damit man nicht unterhalb der Armutsgrenze landet.



> Die Angestellten der Paketdienste werden teilweise verarscht, das stimmt.


Die Paketdienste sind am Limit: Versandhandel: Paketzusteller stossen an ihre Grenzen - Zuschlage sollen helfen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## sdgfredg (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Man entscheidet selber ob man sich verarschen lässt ganz einfach.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Was sind schon 11 Euro? Immer noch viel zu wenig.  Man müßte, wenn man 45 Jahre in die Rente  einzahlt, 12,50 € bekommen, damit man nicht unterhalb der Armutsgrenze landet.



Wir reden hier von Tätigkeiten, die ungelernte Arbeiter machen.

Was sollen die groß verdienen? Die hätten ja auch was lernen können, um nicht unter die Armutsgrenze zu fallen.


----------



## Two-Face (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von Tätigkeiten, die ungelernte Arbeiter machen.
> 
> Was sollen die groß verdienen? Die hätten ja auch was lernen können, um nicht unter die Armutsgrenze zu fallen.


Pardon: Es gab früher Bereiche, in denen waren Ungelernte Spitzenverdiener.
Das hat sich mit der Agenda 2010 drastisch geändert. 
Deswegen haben wir in Deutschland auch immer mehr und mehr Ausländer, welche diese Berufe ausüben.


----------



## sdgfredg (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Ob gelernt oder nicht spielt heute keine grosse Rolle mehr. Viele Leasing Arbeiter verdienen um einiges mehr wie gelernte.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von Tätigkeiten, die ungelernte Arbeiter machen.


Auch jemand der nichts gelernt hat, der hat ein Recht auf einen angemessenen und menschenwürdigen Lohn. Vor allem wenn er noch schwere körperliche Arbeit macht.
Der Mindestlohn ist schon der richtige Weg aber immer noch viel zu wenig.  Die Linken haben schon vor Jahren 12 Euro gefordert, darüber wurden sie ausgelacht.
Aber ein kluger Kopf hat das mal durchgerechnet was man verdienen müßte damit man nicht in Altersarmut landet da sind 12,50€ bei rausgekommen.



> Was sollen die groß verdienen? Die hätten ja auch was lernen können, um nicht unter die Armutsgrenze zu fallen.


Ich denke nicht jeder hat sich das so ausgesucht. Die Ursachen sind vielschichtig.


----------



## Zsinj (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Paketdienste sind am Limit: Versandhandel: Paketzusteller stossen an ihre Grenzen - Zuschlage sollen helfen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Im Grunde nur eine versteckte Preiserhöhung. aber das eigentliche Problem ist das eigene Personalmanagement. Die Mitarbeiter werden ausgenutzt und wenn sie dann ausgebrannt sind will man neue. Blöd nur wenn die Bewerber nicht gerade Schlange stehen. 
Die Zustellen sollten die Boten mal ordentlich bezahlen und die Belastung senken als über Personalmangel zu jammern. Wenn sich dann höhere Preise ergeben, kein Problem.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Pardon: Es gab früher Bereiche, in denen waren Ungelernte Spitzenverdiener. Das hat sich mit der Agenda 2010 drastisch geändert. Deswegen haben wir in Deutschland auch immer mehr und mehr Ausländer, welche diese Berufe ausüben.



Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn der Job durch ungelernte ausgeübt werden kann, ist das Risiko ersetzt zu werden halt groß. Ist ja halt ungelernte Arbeit.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Auch jemand der nichts gelernt hat, der hat ein Recht auf einen angemessenen und menschenwürdigen Lohn. Vor allem wenn er noch schwere körperliche Arbeit macht.



Niemand muss erfrieren, niemand muss verhungern. Wer mehr möchte, sollte vielleicht auch mehr dafür tun. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Der Mindestlohn ist schon der richtige Weg aber immer noch viel zu wenig.  Die Linken haben schon vor Jahren 12 Euro gefordert, darüber wurden sie ausgelacht. Aber ein kluger Kopf hat das mal durchgerechnet was man verdienen müßte damit man nicht in Altersarmut landet da sind 12,50€ bei rausgekommen.



Wenn man etwas Vernünftiges aus sich macht, braucht man keinen Mindestlohn, um nicht bei Altersarmut zu landen.

Außerdem kann man auch mit Altersarmut leben. Ist dann halt kein Luxus, aber darauf hat man halt auch keinen Rechtsanspruch.


----------



## Two-Face (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man etwas Vernünftiges aus sich macht, braucht man keinen Mindestlohn, um nicht bei Altersarmut zu landen.
> 
> Außerdem kann man auch mit Altersarmut leben. Ist dann halt kein Luxus, aber darauf hat man halt auch keinen Rechtsanspruch.


Wenn ausnahmslos jeder etwas "vernünftiges" aus sich machen würde, dann kannst du in Zukunft aber ganz schön lange auf deine Pakete warten.

Und es gibt Leute, die haben sich jahrzehntelang durchaus den Arsch auf gerissen, auch eine - zur damaligen Zeit - gar nicht mal unvernünftige Ausbildung gelernt und sind später trotzdem von Altersarmut bedroht. Entweder, weil jene Jobs immer schlechter bezahlt werden und/oder aufgrund von Lebensumständen, auf die man nicht immer Einfluss hat.^^


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Niemand muss erfrieren, niemand muss verhungern. Wer mehr möchte, sollte vielleicht auch mehr dafür tun.
> 
> Wenn man etwas Vernünftiges aus sich macht, braucht man keinen Mindestlohn, um nicht bei Altersarmut zu landen.
> 
> Außerdem kann man auch mit Altersarmut leben. Ist dann halt kein Luxus, aber darauf hat man halt auch keinen Rechtsanspruch.


 Ich finde das du es dir mit diesen Ansichten zu einfach machst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn ausnahmslos jeder etwas "vernünftiges" aus sich machen würde, dann kannst du in Zukunft aber ganz schön lange auf deine Pakete warten.



Dann sinkt das Angebot an Paketzustellern und die Arbeitgeber sind gezwungen, mehr Geld zu bieten. 

Ganz einfach. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und es gibt Leute, die haben sich jahrzehntelang durchaus den Arsch auf gerissen, auch eine - zur damaligen Zeit - gar nicht mal unvernünftige Ausbildung gelernt und sind später trotzdem von Altersarmut bedroht. Entweder, weil jene Jobs immer schlechter bezahlt werden und/oder aufgrund von Lebensumständen, auf die man nicht immer Einfluss hat.^^



Das nennt man dann Pech. Ich kann morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit vom Bus überfahren werden, ist dann halt doof gelaufen.


----------



## Two-Face (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Dass diese Leute dann später u.U. Sozialhilfe leben müssen, für die deine gezahlten Steuern eingesetzt werden, ist für dich also auch akzeptabel?
Schau dir das Rentensystem an, in einigen Jahren wird das kollabieren. Da musst du dann schon absoluter Spitzenverdiener sein, um nicht in der Altersarmut zu landen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Dafür haben wir doch Sozialhilfe. Das ist für mich absolut akzeptabel.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir doch Sozialhilfe. Das ist für mich absolut akzeptabel.


Also die Verantwortung der Arbeitgeber auf den Staat und die Allgemeinheit schieben?
Arbeit muß ich sich meiner Meinung nach lohnen das niemand mehr zum Amt rennen muß. Zumindest wer Vollzeit arbeitet.


----------



## azzih (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Also die Verantwortung der Arbeitgeber auf den Staat und die Allgemeinheit schieben?
> Arbeit muß ich sich meiner Meinung nach lohnen das niemand mehr zum Amt rennen muß. Zumindest wer Vollzeit arbeitet.



Sehe ich genauso. Allerdings kann man Amazon nicht anlasten das sie die deutsche Gesetzgebung ausnutzt und entsprechende Löhne zahlt. Hier ist die Politik gefragt Mindestlöhne so festzusetzen, das eben Vollzeitarbeit nicht mehr vom Staat alimentiert werden muss. Finde es ein Unding das heute immer noch Millionen Leute 40 Stunden arbeiten gehn und es trotzdem nicht zum Leben reicht und man dann quasi monatlich als Bittsteller zum Amt rennen darf. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das wir mit solch niedrigen Löhnen uns Altersarmut schaffen, die später ja auch wieder der Steuerzahler übernehmen darf.

Und mit unter 12€ die Stunde kommt man als Single kaum über die Runde, an ne Familie ist da gar net zu denken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



azzih schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Allerdings kann man Amazon nicht anlasten das sie die deutsche Gesetzgebung ausnutzt und entsprechende Löhne zahlt. ....


Doch, weil der Unternehmer eine Verantwortung hat. Wer Mitarbeiter weniger gibt, als zum leben notwendig, ist ein Sklaventreiber und Ausbeuter. Ganz einfach. Genau das ist darum meine Meinung von Amazon und ich würde niemals dort bestellen. Wie sind die Arbeitsbedingungen bei Mindfactory, Alternate und Caseking? Ist es dort etwas besser, um mein Gewissen zu beruhigen, oder der selbe nur ein alternativer mindfucking Käse?


----------



## Zsinj (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Doch, weil der Unternehmer eine Verantwortung hat. Wer Mitarbeiter weniger gibt, als zum leben notwendig, ist ein Sklaventreiber und Ausbeuter. Ganz einfach. Genau das ist darum meine Meinung von Amazon und ich würde niemals dort bestellen. Wie sind die Arbeitsbedingungen bei Mindfactory, Alternate und Caseking? Ist es dort etwas besser, um mein Gewissen zu beruhigen, oder der selbe nur ein alternativer mindfucking Käse?


Glaubst du im Einzelhandel werden die Mitarbeiter königlich entlohnt? Da wird es für die meisten nicht viel besser aussehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Also die Verantwortung der Arbeitgeber auf den Staat und die Allgemeinheit schieben?
> Arbeit muß ich sich meiner Meinung nach lohnen das niemand mehr zum Amt rennen muß. Zumindest wer Vollzeit arbeitet.



Angebot und Nachfrage. 

Ist der Staat daran schuld, wenn manche halt nur ungelernte Arbeit können?


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Angebot und Nachfrage.
> 
> Ist der Staat daran schuld, wenn manche halt nur ungelernte Arbeit können?


Wie ich schon schrieb: auch ungelernte Arbeit sollte angemessen bezahlt werden. Und nicht jeder der nichts gelernt hat ist faul oder zu doof.
Die Unternehmen, gerade die Großen, maximieren ihre Gewinnspannen und ganz unten kommt nichts davon an.


----------



## Two-Face (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Es ist halt so, dass nur dort gut gezahlt wird, wo auch die Wirtschaft aktiv angekurbelt wird.
Kranken- und Altenpfleger bauen keine Waffen, Autos oder sonstiges Industriegut, also ist es der Politk und den Versicherungen praktisch egal, was die verdienen.

Das betrifft dann am Ende nicht nur Arbeitnehmer, sondern damit auch Krankenhäuser, Schulen, Kitas, usw.
Die sind kein Wirtschaftsfaktor, dort werden keine Umsätze generiert. Und wenn man sich mal die Zustände, insbesondere von Krankenhäusern und Schulen hierzulande ansieht, dann ist dies für ein so fortschrittliches Land wie Deutschland schon fast ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es ist halt so, dass nur dort gut gezahlt wird, wo auch die Wirtschaft aktiv angekurbelt wird.


Selbst da nicht immer!


----------



## azzih (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Doch, weil der Unternehmer eine Verantwortung hat. Wer Mitarbeiter weniger gibt, als zum leben notwendig, ist ein Sklaventreiber und Ausbeuter. Ganz einfach. Genau das ist darum meine Meinung von Amazon und ich würde niemals dort bestellen. Wie sind die Arbeitsbedingungen bei Mindfactory, Alternate und Caseking? Ist es dort etwas besser, um mein Gewissen zu beruhigen, oder der selbe nur ein alternativer mindfucking Käse?



Löhne bei Elektronik Versendern sind generell eher unten anzuordnen, gerade auch weil große Konkurrenz herrscht und die Margen bei den meisten Produkten echt nicht hoch sind. Hängt halt wieder davon ab, was du in der Firma machst.
Ein einfacher Kommissionierer verdient wohl überall zwischen 1,8 und 2 Brutto.  Wenn du ne vernünftige Ausbildung und Berufserfahrung hast, gibts natürlich auch bessere Jobs. Allerdings sind die Arbeitsbedingungen natürlich bei vielen Konkurrenten besser. 
Sprich man hat net ständig diese Zielvorgaben, auf die man pausenlos kontrolliert wird, man vertraut den Mitarbeitern mehr.

Prinzipiell ist natürlich auch ein Punkt das hier ansässige Unternehmen auch brav ihre Steuern hier zahlen. Während große US-Unternehmen dafür bekannt sind am Ende dann lächerlich wenig Steuern hier im Lande zu lassen. Gerade bei Hardware lohnt imo Amazon eh nicht. Ein besseres und übersichtlicheres Angebot  hast du eigentlich zu 90% bei spezialisierten Händlern. Sind auch tatsächlich meist günstiger. Wo sich Amazon lohnt ist halt bei Spezialadaptern, Billigkabeln, Tintenpatronen von Drittherstellern etc. Halt all sowas, was man bei normalen Händlern nicht findet.


----------



## Two-Face (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Selbst da nicht immer!


Ja, nicht mehr, Mitarbeiter in der Metallindustrie haben früher auch mal mehr verdient, bevor Schröder mit dem Lohndumping dahergekommen ist.

Schlimm sind ja auch die Zustände in den großen Fleischfabriken, von Tönnies und Co.
Die Arbeit, die dort am Fließband gemacht wird, ist ein Knochenjob, den machst du nicht länger als bis maximal 50-55.
Nur früher haben die Arbeitnehmer dort auch hervorragend verdient, sodass sie auch in Frührente gehen konnten, wenn ihr Rücken quasi kaputt war. War kein Ausbildungsberuf, es handelte sich dabei nicht mal um Frachkräfte, trotzdem waren das früher Spitzenverdiener. Für die Arbeit, die sie geleistet haben, hatten die auch entsprechend Geld verdient.

Nun wurden die Löhne dort dermaßen nach unten gedrückt, dass dies kein Deutscher mehr machen will. Jetzt arbeiten dort nur noch Polen, Rumänen, Ungaren, etc., weil bei denen halt die Löhne noch schlechter sind und sie hier etwas mehr verdienen.


----------



## sfc (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es nur Lügengeschichten sind.
> 
> 
> Was sind schon 11 Euro? Immer noch viel zu wenig.  Man müßte, wenn man  45 Jahre in die Rente  einzahlt, 12,50 € bekommen, damit man nicht  unterhalb der Armutsgrenze landet.



Sind halt Ungelernte  und mit Zulagen für Wochenende, Schichten usw kommt man auch  schnell auf seine 13+ Euro. Nicht zu vergessen die betriebliche Vorsorge  - ich muss meine Zusatzversicherung selber zahlen. Da geht es im  Einzelhandel sicher vielen schlechter, die werden aber nicht bestreikt.  Kann man medienwirksam aber nicht so gut ausschlachten wie die üblichen  Verdächtigen. 



azzih schrieb:


> Und mit unter 12€ die Stunde  kommt man als Single kaum über die Runde, an ne Familie ist da gar net  zu denken.



Ich bin als Student mit erheblich weniger Geld  ausgekommen. Gut, das soll kein Dauerzustand sein, aber schon das war  kein Dahinvegetieren. Verstehe nicht, was heute alles als quasi am  Hungertuch nagend dargestellt wird.  Wer mit 12, 11 oder auch 10 Euro  nicht "über die Runden kommt", sollte sich mal Gedanken darüber machen,  ob er nicht mal einen Kochkurs besucht und ob es wirklich nötig ist,  sich jeden Monat mit neuer Konsumelektronik einzudecken. Meine Laufenden  Kosten als Single ließen sich locker mit 10 Euro die Stunde decken,  Zusatzversicherungen, Sport, Freizeitangebote, Netflix, Amazon, Urlaub inklusive. 

Nur mal zur Info: Hätte die gesamte Weltbevölkerung  auch nur den Wohlstand eines Hartz4-Empfängers, wären die planetaren  Rohstoffe mit einem Schlag aufgefressen. Und ausgerechnet die Deutschen  meinen, dass jeder Ungelernte, nur weil er Deutscher ist, Porsche und  Haus haben sollte? Seltsames Anspruchsdenken. Unsere Verbrauch an  Rohstoffen ist doch ohnehin viel zu hoch. Jeden Tag Fleisch selbst für  Hartzer, ständig in der Karre sitzen, obwohl man vieles auch mit dem  Fahrrad machen könnte ... das muss man nicht noch für jeden  Dahergelaufenen ermöglichen. Einfach mal bisschen die Ansprüche zurückschrauben und glücklich sein, dass es einem so gut geht. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es ist halt so, dass nur dort gut gezahlt wird, wo auch die Wirtschaft aktiv angekurbelt wird.
> Kranken- und Altenpfleger bauen keine Waffen, Autos oder sonstiges Industriegut, also ist es der Politk und den Versicherungen praktisch egal, was die verdienen.



Ich habe mehrere Verwandte, die im Gesundheitswesen arbeiten. Denen geht es nicht schlecht. Meine Schwester zum Beispiel ist Kinderkrankenschwester und Besitzer einer Eigentumswohnung, eine Cousine arbeitet bei der Krankenkasse im Büro, jüngst mit ihrem Mann ein Haus gebaut. Dass sie nicht so viel verdienen, wie jemand, der aufgrund besserer Bildung zum Beispiel als Ingenieur tätig ist, sollte klar sein. Wir sind zum Glück noch kein sozialistisches Land. Klar sollte auch sein, dass sie fair bezahlt werden - und das werden sie. In der Verwaltung wird doch teilweise gar nichts groß geleistet. Bisschen Telefonate führen vielleicht noch, Daten in Benutzeroberflächen eintippen ... Hochkomplexes konstruiert oder programmiert wird da jedenfalls nichts. 

Daran, dass das Rentensystem in die Sackgasse führt, sind die Deutschen selber schuld. Das ist sei den 70er Jahren bekannt und gewählt werden trotzdem immer die gleichen Deppen. Man hätte schon längst eine Einheitsrente durchetzen könne, mit der niemand in der Altersarmut landet, durch niedrigere Beiträge Gutverdiener hingegen die Möglichkeit hätten, selber mehr vorzusorgen. Stattdessen wird die Demographie entweder weggelogen oder Unterschichtenzuwanderung, die erhebliche Zusatzkosten verursacht, als Lösung aller Probleme verkauft.


----------



## azzih (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Deine Schwester hat aber bestimmt noch ein gut verdienenden Mann denn mit mittlerem 2000er Brutto kaufst du bestimmt keine Eigentumswohnung. Und mehr bekommst du selbst im öffentlichen Dienst nicht als Krankenschwester. Bei den vielen nicht öffentlichem Dienst Angestellten im Gesundheitssektor isses nochmal ein ganzes Stück weniger.


----------



## Two-Face (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Ich kenne verheiratete Paare mit Kindern, beide in der Krankenpflege tätig, denen bleibt am Monatsende fast nichts mehr.
Und die haben keine Eigentumswohnung.

In der Altenpflege sieht das auch nicht besser aus, im Gegenteil - das, was die dort verdienen reicht schlicht nicht aus, wenn die mit über 50 nicht mehr arbeiten können. Und das ist in diesen Berufen nun mal sehr häufig der Fall, wenn man jahrzehntelang nur schwere, bettlägrige Menschen aufhieven musste.

Nur muss den Job halt jemand machen, sonst bricht das System irgendwann zusammen.
Dass jetzt gleich wieder Leute daherkommen und meinen jetzt einen auf breitschnäuzig zu machen und sagen, "ja aber wofür brauchen die denn einen Porsche?" ist schon wieder bezeichnend, für unsere, auf pure Gleichgültigkeit getrimmte Gesellschaft.

Wer redet denn von Sportwagen?

Zumindest ich rede von einem fairen Gehalt und bessere Arbeitsbedingungen. Ohne später in Altersarmut abzurutschen und bei entsprechender Absicherung im Falle von Arbeitsunfähigkeit. Das sollte nichts mit Luxus zu tun haben.
Wenn dies nur Ingeniuere oder Manager zuteil werden soll, na dann gut' Nacht, Deutschland.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Wer in der Krankenpflege oder Altenpflege arbeitet, tut das ja meist aus Überzeugung. Ist doch ok, weiß man doch vorher, dass da ncihts bei rumkommt. 

Aber dann muss man damit leben, oder für bessere Arbeitsbedingungen auf die Straße gehen. Nur wie sieht es denn mit der Solidarität in Deutschland aus, wenn Berufsgruppen streiken? Da ist doch der Hund begraben.


----------



## azzih (30. April 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Hoffentlich arbeitet jeder einigermaßen aus Überzeugung oder? Sonst wäre ziemlich ******** jeden Morgen aufzustehn und 8 Stunden zu schaffen.  Isses deswegen gerecht das Leute, die wichtige soziale Arbeit mit Menschen leisten hier schlechter bezahlt werden als jeder Furtz-Handwerker?

Wäre mal gespannt wie es aussehen soll wenn Pflegekräfte plötzlich streiken. Soll man die Alten und Kranken in der Zeit sterben lassen?


----------



## sfc (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Was hier wieder für Ammenmärchen zusammengesponnen werden. Nein, auch ein Altenpfleger nagt nicht am Hungertuch. Und natürlich soll der auch vernünftig leben können. Tut er ja auch, 2.500 Euro im Westen sind jetzt nicht so wenig. Da ich selber ursprünglich aus dem Handwerk komme, kann ich auch nicht bestätigen, dass dort nicht "jeder Furz-Handwerker" schon mehr bekommt. Wenn ein Ehepaar mit zwei Kindern, von denen beide in der Pflege arbeiten und das noch 400 Euro Kindergeld bekommt, vom Lohn nur gerade so leben kann, macht es was falsch.

Das Problem ist doch vielfach das sehr hohe Anspruchsdenken. Ich sehe das jeden Tag. Immer schön alleine im Auto sitzen, anstatt mal das Fahrrad zu benutzen, ist eine regelrechte Wohlstandskrankheit geworden. Eine Straße weiter ist die Lottobude fast pleite dran gegangen, weil der wohlstandskranke Deutsche nicht mehr kommt, wenn er baustellenbedingt nicht bis in den Laden reinfahren kann. Schon vor Jahren hatte ich Kollegen, die, obwohl permanent über das Gehalt motzend, dauernd Bäckerteilchen geholt haben, statt sich Brote zu schmieren. Klar, dass man dann "arm" ist. Wenn man jeden Tag schon fünf Euro beim Bäcker lässt, kann man nur arm werden. Mittlerweile ist es auch üblich, dass man teure Handyverträge am Laufen hat, denn ein Moto G wäre ja nicht zumutbar, dazu kommen diverse Streaming-Abos, teure Friseurbesuche im dreistelligen Eurobereich, der Fernseher im Schlafzimmer und auch Tablets zusätzlich zum Smartphone und Laptop. Man muss doch nicht dauernd was Hübsches zum Anziehen kaufen und in die Türkei fliegen. Früher sind die Leute auch nur bis zur Nordsee oder nach Bayern. 

Kochen mag auch keiner mehr selber machen und dann wundert man sich, dass der Einkauf ein Riesenloch ins Budget reißt. Und selber kochen heißt nicht, dass man Fertiggerichte aufwärmt oder was in den Backofen schiebt. Nudeln, Reis und Kartoffeln sind blitzschnell zubereitet und kosten Centbeträge, Obst und Gemüse der Saison kostet bei Aldi 99 Cent das Kilo. Ist aber vielen zu aufwenig, einfach mal für mehrere Tage Aufläufe und so was vorzukochen und mittels Kühlung zu bevorraten. Selbst zu meinen ALG2-Nachbarn kommt mindestens einmal die Woche der Pizzamann. Ich nehme etwa vier bis 5.000 Kalorien am Tag zu mir und handhabe das so, dass ich alle paar Wochen einen größeren Berg verschiedener Gerichte vorkoche, einfriere und nach und nach als warme Mahlzeit aus dem Hut zaubere. Ansonsten esse ich viel selbsthergestelle Müslis mit Haferflocken, Nüssen und Früchten oder belege mir Vollkornbrote oder koche mir eben Reis mit Tiefkühlgemüse und Eiern oder etwas Putenfleisch oder mache Nudeln mit Soße, bei der ich Dosentomaten und Hack verarbeite - nur um mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen.  

Das der einfache Arbeiter in Deutschland sich überhaupt so einen Luxus erlauben kann, liegt daran, dass 90 Prozent der Weltbevölkerung schlechter leben. Deutschland ist reich, weil es Wertschöpfung kann oder besser gesagt: mal konnte. Bald wird das alles vorrüber sein, da unser Schulsystem von linken Ideologen vernichtet wurde und wir nur noch alte Industrie können, während in Asien ein Tigerstaat nach dem anderen aus dem Boden schießt. Da fragt man sich schon, wie Leute es rechtfertigen wollen, dass man in Deutschland vom sich gegenseitig die Haare schneiden und Popo abwischen in Saus und Braus leben können sollte, während der Wertschöpfung betreibende Asiate oder an Rohstoffen reiche Länder das Nachsehen haben.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

2500€ als Altenpfleger, wo verdienst du das denn bitte?
Das kriegst du vielleicht, wenn du dort schon etwas länger tätig bist.

Und selbst das Gehalt kann bis zum Monatsende schon reichlich ausgedünnt sein und nein, das verheiratete Paar, das ich kenne, lebt garantiert nicht im Luxus oder fliegt öfterne mal fort.
Gemessen an der Arbeit, die dort verrichtet werden muss, den teils miesen Arbeitszeiten, dem vielen Stress und der recht anstrengenden Ausbildung, sind die 2200€, die sie da verdienen schlicht zu wenig.

Noch schlimmer sieht's nur in der ambulanten Pflege aus, da brauchst du schon Zweit-Jobs um durchzukommen.

Anderen Ammenmärchen andichten wollen aber selber glauben zu wissen, was läuft. Solche Typen sind immer die allerbesten.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die HÃ¤lfte des deutschen Online-Handels lÃ¤uft Ã¼ber Amazon*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur wie sieht es denn mit der Solidarität in Deutschland aus, wenn Berufsgruppen streiken? Da ist doch der Hund begraben.


Meinten sie Union Busting mit all den Mitteln, sich Betriebsrat und Gewerkschaften/Arbeitnehmervertretung zu entledigen? 

Feindbild Betriebsrat – Kollegen in der Krise | MDR.DE
Wie man „Nichts-Tuer“ loswird: Kampf den Unliebsamen - taz.de
Union-Busting in Deutschland: Die Bekämpfung von Betriebsräten und Gewerkschaften als professionelle Dienstleistung | Otto Brenner Stiftung

oder soziale Verelendung und die Folgen daraus: Eliten, Politik und Ungleichheit – ein Teufelskreis - Makronom
Geringe Wahlbeteiligung unter sozial Benachteiligten - "Da verabschieden sich Gruppen der Bevolkerung aus der Demokratie" (Archiv)


----------



## Lotto (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Gemessen an der Arbeit, die dort verrichtet werden muss, den teils miesen Arbeitszeiten, dem vielen Stress und der recht anstrengenden Ausbildung, sind die 2200€, die sie da verdienen schlicht zu wenig.



Die Bezahlung richtet sich halt danach wie leicht jemand zu ersetzen ist bzw. wie dringend dieser benötigt wird. Berufe wie Altenpfleger etc. sind im Prinzip von jeden in realtiv kurzer Zeit erlernbar.
Das was du quasi forderst ist Sozialismus. Und das der nicht funktioniert hat hat bereits die Vergangenheit gezeigt.


----------



## azzih (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die HÃ¤lfte des deutschen Online-Handels lÃ¤uft Ã¼ber Amazon*

Nein eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Pflegeberufe haben wohl eine der lernintensivsten Ausbildungen, quasi Medizinstudium light. Und dabei wird die ganze Ausbildung noch nichtmal gut vergütet.

Auch das mit Sozialismus ist falsch. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Wir haben in der Pflege akuten Fachkräftemangel, trotzdem steigen die Löhne nicht, wie das eigentlich im kapitalistischen System der Fall sein sollte. Das Problem ist das Krankenhäuser von der Politik und den Kassen halt nur ein relativ festes Budget zur Verfügung haben und die vielen privaten Kliniken die es gibt heute ja auch zwangsweise Gewinn ausschütten müssen. Sprich da arbeitet man lieber mit zu wenig Kräften und verschleisst sein vorhandenes Personal, als sich um neue Leute zu bemühen.
Kumpel von mir arbeitet im Personal von ner großen Klinik und meint das sie mittlerweile auch schon ein halbes Jahr nach neuen Leuten suchen, aber sich schlicht keiner bewirbt, weil der Markt total leergefegt ist.

Zur Bezahlung: Da ich während meines Studiums selbst in der Pflege als Hilfskraft gearbeitet habe und meine Mutter auch Krankenschwester ist, habe ich da ganz gute Einblicke. 
Altenpflege im privaten Bereich rangiert so zwischen 1800 (Pflegehelfer) und 2,2 Brutto. 2,5-2,7 als Pflegedienstleitung. Krankenpfleger kriegen etwas mehr, hängt halt stark davon ab ob du in ner öffentlichen Einrichtung arbeitest, dann bekommst du Tariflohn. In privaten Kliniken sind es so 200,300 mehr als die Altenpfleger bekommen.

Und klar im Prinzip kannst du als Single von 2200 Brutto schon leben. Aber wir reden hier von nem verantwortungsvollen Job mit ständigem Schichtdienst und Wochenendarbeit. Da ist das schon sehr wenig. Ein Postbote ohne Ausbildung bekommt das aktuell bei der Post.
Verlockendes Angebot der Deutschen Post: 2172 Euro Einstiegsgehalt – ohne Ausbildung - CHIP


----------



## compisucher (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Wobei eine völlige Privatisierung der Krankenhäuser auch gefährlich sein kann = siehe USA, dort kann sich nur der Wohlhabende oder gut privat Versicherte (identisch zu 1) eine gute Versorgung leisten.

Prinzipiell bin ich der Meinung, dass die Pflegeberufe im Allgemeinen deutlich unterbezahlt sind.
Das ist mitunter Schwerstarbeit in Kombi mit unattraktiven Dienstzeiten, da muss jeder Bandarbeiter bei VW deutlichst weniger geistig wie körperlich arbeiten und bekommt fast das Doppelte...


----------



## cryon1c (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Naja ich würde nicht sagen das Pflegekräfte jetzt so schwer anzulernen sind. Das ist kein Studium, das sind keine Ingenieure oder Physiker, das ist eine Ausbildung die minimal schwerer als übliche Handwerksberufe. Deswegen gibts da auch denselben Lohn wie für übliche Handwerker, Hausmeister usw. 

Die Postboten bekommen zu wenig, ich stecke denen manchmal auch was zu, gerade wenn es was großes ist. Das mache ich aber nur bei denen, die ordentlich liefern, nix beschädigen und nichts irgendwo abstellen wo es nicht hingehört (dazu gehören Nachbarn, Filialen, Paketstationen und so weiter - wenn ich was auf die Adresse bestelle, dann will ich das dort haben verdammt hoch 10). 
Was die Postboten mal machen sollten: ähnliche Bedingungen und Löhne fördern wie bei DHL üblich, für alle Subunternehmer, erst dann wird das was. Die Gewinne sind hoch, die Kohle für die Arbeiter ist also da, ist ja nicht so als ob die jetzt rote Zahlen schreiben würden. Ja, die Marge ist gering - aber nicht so gering um zum Sklaventreiber zu mutieren und die Arbeiter bei Subunternehmen zu beschäftigen wo die Tariflöhne und Gewerkschaften nicht greifen.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Zum Thema Arbeitsbedingungen: Wie Arbeit im Krankenhaus krank macht - Magazin Mitbestimmung

Und was das Streiken in Pflege- und Gesundheitsberufen angeht: Nicht gerade wenige Einrichtungen/Häuser in diesem Bereich sind kirchlich. Damit einhergehend ein eigenes Arbeitsrecht, welches Streiks so gut wie unmöglich macht und selbst die betriebliche Mitbestimmung einschränkt.


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja ich würde nicht sagen das Pflegekräfte jetzt so schwer anzulernen sind. Das ist kein Studium, das sind keine Ingenieure oder Physiker, das ist eine Ausbildung die minimal schwerer als übliche Handwerksberufe. Deswegen gibts da auch denselben Lohn wie für übliche Handwerker, Hausmeister usw.


Kann man gar nicht direkt vergleichen... das eine ist mehr sozial/medizinisch das andere eher  technisch/mathematisch. Und ich glaube kaum das eine Ausbildung zum z.B. Mechatroniker weniger anspruchsvoll ist. Damit will ich die Altenpflegeberufe aber nicht abwerten. Ich bin auch der Meinung das sie mehr Geld bekommen sollten, schon alleine wegen der sozialen Verantwortung.
Und es wird ja beklagt das immer mehr Pflegekräfte fehlen. Da muß man mit dementsprechenden Anreizen entgegensteuern. Ein Anreiz wäre mehr Lohn. Aber es müssten auch ingesamt mehr Kräfte eingestellt werden, damit die einzelne Pflegekraft nicht soviele Patienten verpflegen muß, weil das Stress ohne Ende ist und die Qualität darunter leidet.


----------



## azzih (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Das Problem grad is halt auch wo nimmst du die benötigten Pflegekräfte her? Wurde jahrelang verschlafen den Beruf und die Ausbildung attraktiv zu gestalten und nun hat man keine  Leute mehr die den Beruf ausüben wollen.  Kann man wie die letzten 20 Jahre natürlich massiv auf osteuropäische Kräfte zurückgreifen, aber auch die sind mittlerweile nicht mehr in der Masse verfügbar, da die auch lieber nach England, Skandinavien und unseren südlichen Nachbarn gehen, da es dort einfach deutlich mehr Gehalt gibt. Mittlerweile wirbt man ja schon in Indonesien und Vietnam Leute an.


----------



## cryon1c (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Kann man gar nicht direkt vergleichen... das eine ist mehr sozial/medizinisch das andere eher  technisch/mathematisch. Und ich glaube kaum das eine Ausbildung zum z.B. Mechatroniker weniger anspruchsvoll ist. Damit will ich die Altenpflegeberufe aber nicht abwerten. Ich bin auch der Meinung das sie mehr Geld bekommen sollten, schon alleine wegen der sozialen Verantwortung.
> Und es wird ja beklagt das immer mehr Pflegekräfte fehlen. Da muß man mit dementsprechenden Anreizen entgegensteuern. Ein Anreiz wäre mehr Lohn. Aber es müssten auch ingesamt mehr Kräfte eingestellt werden, damit die einzelne Pflegekraft nicht soviele Patienten verpflegen muß, weil das Stress ohne Ende ist und die Qualität darunter leidet.



Mehr Kräfte wird es nicht geben wenn man die Ausbildung gut vergütet und attraktiv macht und garantierte Übernahme mit gutem Lohn bietet. Das dauert aber Jahre. 
Auf die schnelle hilft nur eins - für jeden Verstoß gegen die Verträge, für jede Kleinigkeit erstmal dicke Strafen aufbrummen. Erst dann steigt der Lohn, die müssen aufhören da zu sparen wo es nicht geht. Wenn sie erstmal Millionen pro Jahr an Strafen zahlen, immer und immer wieder, dann klingelt es selbst beim dickköpfigsten Chef das es andersrum doch billiger wäre, wenn man die Pflegekräfte mit 36h Vollzeit, mit Gewerkschaft, gutem Lohn und zusätzlichen Bonusaktionen wie Überstunden ohne wenn und aber absetzen zur gewünschten Zeit, Urlaub zur gewünschten Zeit, physische und psychische Hilfe in Form von Training, Zugang zu Einrichtungen wie Fitnesscenter, hauseigene Psychologen die speziell darauf geschult sind, Burn-Out und andere für den Beruf übliche Probleme vorzubeugen.

Dort muss es endlich ankommen das zufriedene, satte und gesunde Mitarbeiter mit genug Urlaub, gut planbarem Privatleben&Freizeit und vor allem mit Liebe zum Beruf die sich im Lohn wiederspiegelt(!) deutlich billiger sind, als Strafen zu zahlen und sich den Streß anzutun mit dem Personalmangel, wo es immer brennt.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Lotto schrieb:


> Die Bezahlung richtet sich halt danach wie leicht jemand zu ersetzen ist bzw. wie dringend dieser benötigt wird. Berufe wie Altenpfleger etc. sind im Prinzip von jeden in realtiv kurzer Zeit erlernbar.
> Das was du quasi forderst ist Sozialismus. Und das der nicht funktioniert hat hat bereits die Vergangenheit gezeigt.


Das was du redest ist Blödsinn, die Ausbildung zum Altenpfleger dauert bis zu fünf Jahre.
Und was eine angemessenere Bezahlung bei besseren Arbeitsbedingungen mit Sozialismus zu tun haben soll, ist mir jetzt auch wieder schleierhaft.

Aber Hauptsache daherkommen und sich schön mit Schlagwörtern profilieren.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Besser immer zuerst in den Spiegelschrank schauen, wenn man nach Hause kommt. Nicht das sich dort ein Sozialist versteckt hält, der einen klammheimlich indoktriniert, wenn man zum fröhlichen planschen in der Wanne ist.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Wen man mehr Pfleger einstellt/bezahlt wird  es auch Gemecker geben...weil dann der eigenanteil steigt. 

Es muss ein neues System kommen 

Hohere Lohne: Altenpflege in Sachsen-Anhalt wird fur Bewohner teurer | MZ.de


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*

Dann sollte das eben stärker über die PV abgedeckt werden, die gleichzeitig auf eine breitere Beitragsbasis gestellt werden müsste. Sprich jeder ist versicherungspflichtig in der GKV (und damit PV) und kann sich nicht durch eine Privatversicherung davon ausnehmen. Ebenso gehört die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze in ihrer jetzigen Form abgeschafft, damit auch der Teil des Einkommens der über dieser liegt, komplett der Beitragspflicht unterliegt. 

Aber ich vergaß: Man muss ja spahn, spahn, spahn... 

Steuer- und Abgabenreformen seit 1998 haben nur die reichsten 30 % entlastet - Hans-Bockler-Stiftung


----------



## Lotto (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die HÃ¤lfte des deutschen Online-Handels lÃ¤uft Ã¼ber Amazon*



azzih schrieb:


> Nein eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Pflegeberufe haben wohl eine der lernintensivsten Ausbildungen, quasi Medizinstudium light. Und dabei wird die ganze Ausbildung noch nichtmal gut vergütet.



Wir haben uns evtl. mißverstanden, aber es geht nicht darum ob man etwas lernen muss. Die Ausübung der Arbeit ist keine Raketenwissenschaft. Vorgekaute Schulungsunterlagen durchzugehen ist zeitaufwendig, benötigt aber geistige Fähigkeiten, die 99% der Bürger mitbringen würden.

Es gibt nunmal in diesem System keine gerechte Bezahlung. Alles was man tun kann ist für sich selbst das Beste rauszuholen.
Um bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben: ansonsten kann man ja einfach auf Postbote umsatteln, soweit ich weiß  sucht die Post händeringend (zumindest steht an der Packstation hier in  der Nachbarschaft groß Werbung das sie suchen).

Btw. halte ich die Mieten (die ja weiterhin unaufhörlich steigen) für das eigentliche Problem in Deutschland. Diese sind der eigentliche Grund warum viele mit dem Geld nicht mehr auskommen. Sprich diejenigen die so viel Geld haben um Immobilien zu erwerben und zu vermieten werden noch reicher.


----------



## Zsinj (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Poulton schrieb:


> Dann sollte das eben stärker über die PV abgedeckt werden, die gleichzeitig auf eine breitere Beitragsbasis gestellt werden müsste. Sprich jeder ist versicherungspflichtig in der GKV (und damit PV) und kann sich nicht durch eine Privatversicherung davon ausnehmen. Ebenso gehört die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze in ihrer jetzigen Form abgeschafft, damit auch der Teil des Einkommens der über dieser liegt, komplett der Beitragspflicht unterliegt.


Es ist nur die Frage wer das umsetzen soll. 
SPD? Zum Totlachen, wenn es nicht so traurig wäre. 
Grüne? Wissen doch sowieso nicht ob sie Grüne Politik machen wollen oder doch eher linke? Am liebsten immer noch Fundamentalopposition. 
Linke? Sind sowieso nur an Fundamentalopposition interessiert und können eigentlich auch mit keiner anderen Partei. Jede Annäherung an die SPD wird im Keim erstickt. 
FDP? Nicht wirklich deren anliegen. 
AFD? Wohl auch nicht. 

Wer bleibt dann noch? 
CDU/ CSU ... 

Viel wäre umsetzbar wenn die linken Parteien zusammenarbeiten würden, aber Opposition war schon immer einfacher. Man kann alles versprechen und muss nichts, gar nichts umsetzen..


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Amazon: Fast die Hälfte des deutschen Online-Handels läuft über Amazon*



Poulton schrieb:


> Dann sollte das eben stärker über die PV abgedeckt werden, die gleichzeitig auf eine breitere Beitragsbasis gestellt werden müsste. Sprich jeder ist versicherungspflichtig in der GKV (und damit PV) und kann sich nicht durch eine Privatversicherung davon ausnehmen. Ebenso gehört die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze in ihrer jetzigen Form abgeschafft, damit auch der Teil des Einkommens der über dieser liegt, komplett der Beitragspflicht unterliegt.
> 
> Aber ich vergaß: Man muss ja spahn, spahn, spahn...
> 
> Steuer- und Abgabenreformen seit 1998 haben nur die reichsten 30 % entlastet - Hans-Bockler-Stiftung





Naja da muss schon was gesellschaftlich passieren...da hat chico mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen von der Bevölkerung(pedition,Mahnwache )


Siehst ja auch hier an einige Beiträgen  und allgemein was die Menschen denken.



Das ist jetzt aber off Topic


----------

